# In Loving Memory...



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I think this may have been a sign, or just a lucky coincidence...but I'm under a huge amount of stress right now. Doing end of the year essays and working on my Thesis. Today I was searching through old notes to see how to do some stats. I couldn't find any hard copies so decided to search on my back-up USB sticks. I pulled one out, and it only had three things on it: an old bus ticket I wanted to print off, a link to video for a workshop, and a folder titled "New Folder". I knew this wasn't where my school notes were, but decided to take a peek and see what was inside. I opened it and saw picture files. I opened the first one, went through, one by one, utterly speechless that I had come across these. 

In my time of stress, my boy has once again found a way to make me happy, to cheer me up, to get my mind off school. So in loving memory of you Teddy, I decided to share some of these pictures I found. These were taken on Thanksgiving weekend, 2010, under a month before Teddy went to the bridge...Still missing him everyday. Love you Teddy <3


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How wonderful. Many of us would call this a major Godwink from your sweet Teddy. This brightens my day to know how special this is for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a sweet soul, knew mama needed a little bit of a nudge from heaven.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are lovely photos and how wonderful to find them


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a treasure to find these of your beautiful boy Teddy. Major Godwink!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet Teddy! I have tears in my eyes looking at your wonderful photos, they remind me of my Buddy. I guess this just reaffirms the fact they are never far from our hearts and minds. The past few weeks I have had some "Godwinks" from my boy too. Their way of letting us know they're not far away, and that loving connection will always be with us. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, this is a Major God wink! 

Teddy was thinking of you and knew exactly what you needed to relieve your stress. These pictures are beautiful, I know the memories must be bittersweet, I hope they brought you much joy and helped.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

There is no such a thing as coincidence, that was a beautiful message from your boy. Teddy wants you to know you are in his thoughts too. He is watching over you and in time of need he found the way to communicate that to you.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I had tears in my eyes looking at the sweet pictures! Thanks for sharing... I will give Lola an extra hug and kiss:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lovely, lovely pictures. It seems Teddy wanted to say hi.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Musicgirl*

Musicgirl

I am so glad that Teddy sent these to you to make you happy!!
Major Godwink!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is definitely a God Wink! He sue was a sweetie.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What beautiful pictures of Teddy. He is definitely watching over you. 

Good luck with your essays.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is totally Teddy sending you a sign. Teddy knew you needed some extra cheering up. I love all those pictures.


----------

